# Could I dissolve glue and undo this joint?



## RobNik (Jan 5, 2013)

Hi, 

I've got a 4 person kitchen table that I made years ago. (I'm not a woodworker, but took a class at the time.) It's nice maple, but the shape and lack of disassembly is a pain. I'd like to take it apart with as little sawing as possible. The top is 3/4 inch thick maple, 4 boards glued together. I've read some stuff online about using water and vinegar to dissolve wood glue, but it's not clear if it penetrates a seam like this. Do you think I could somehow soak this joint and get it to separate, or do I need to saw it and lose some wood.

thanks,
Rob


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

You made table? And your not a woodworker? 
Sounds like a woodworker to me. Lol
Not sure if that would work. Why do you want to take it apart?


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

Could you post a picture so we can see what you are talking about?













 







.


----------



## Flatlander (Oct 14, 2012)

If it was Hyde Glue you might be able to dissolve the glue and get it apart. Do you remember what type of glue you used?
If it was any type of white glue, Titebond, or Elmer's just rip on the joints. 
Sounds like you are trying to reuse the wood.
If you use water or vinegar your going to warp your table top and ruin the wood IMHO.


----------



## RobNik (Jan 5, 2013)

Dominick said:


> Why do you want to take it apart?


I rent an apartment and don't have a good space for it now. I'm sick of carrying around and/or trying to a store a table that doesn't come apart into more manageable pieces. (I've moved a lot). If I take it apart I can either keep it in a closet, or rework it into something resizable, maybe use half the top as a smaller table.


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

I've never had to take apart something I've made, unless it was made to come apart. I guess it's a lesson learned. You might have to cut it up. 
Sux!!!!


----------



## RobNik (Jan 5, 2013)

Dominick said:


> I've never had to take apart something I've made, unless it was made to come apart. I guess it's a lesson learned. You might have to cut it up.
> Sux!!!!


Yes, lesson learned. I like furniture that comes apart.


----------



## RobNik (Jan 5, 2013)

Flatlander said:


> If it was Hyde Glue you might be able to dissolve the glue and get it apart. Do you remember what type of glue you used?
> If it was any type of white glue, Titebond, or Elmer's just rip on the joints.
> Sounds like you are trying to reuse the wood.
> If you use water or vinegar your going to warp your table top and ruin the wood IMHO.


It definitely was't the hide glue. It was something like the Elmer's. Sounds like I'll be cutting it up. Actually the legs are even more of a pain than the top to move around. I blindly followed the plan in some book and it was not a good idea... they are all mortised and glued. But those I can cut without finding a table saw.


----------



## RobNik (Jan 5, 2013)

cabinetman said:


> Could you post a picture so we can see what you are talking about?
> .


Sorry, can't right now.


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

I think it would take so long to soak he glue loose you would ruin the wood. I think if you wish to take the joints apart it would be best to cut them apart. I have soaked furniture in a dip tank with a lye solution for an hour and it didn't affect the joints.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

Heat the joint with a heat gun, and you should be able to work the joint loose enough. It may take a few smacks with a mallet.









 







.


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

White or yellow PVA glue will fail when the joint gets to a specific temperature, but getting the *entire *joint hot enough is difficult, since the wood is somewhat of an insulator.

You may need hot steam. Good luck.

You may have to just cut the top in two and then use special fittings to connect. Sorry, I do not think an easy fix.


----------



## Quickstep (Apr 10, 2012)

The guys on my luthier forum seem to steam instrument parts apart without concern. Tiny holes are drilled and steam injected. Seems like they get one part of the joint to fail and use that spot to get more access to the joint. Here's a link to the tool they use.

http://www.stewmac.com/shop/Tools/S...Joint_Steamer.html?actn=100101&xst=3&xsr=4099


----------



## against_the_grain (Aug 15, 2010)

Get a thin kerf circular saw blade and have at it.


----------



## dlb (Nov 13, 2012)

Why not cut it in half, install leaf pins and holes and a removable support on the underneath side?
When you want to move it just remove the support pull the 2 halves apart and now it can be easily stored.
Just my thoughts.


----------



## RobNik (Jan 5, 2013)

dlb said:


> Why not cut it in half, install leaf pins and holes and a removable support on the underneath side?
> When you want to move it just remove the support pull the 2 halves apart and now it can be easily stored.
> Just my thoughts.


I agree, that's what I'll try to do.


----------

